
North and South Korea leaders hold historic meeting, walk across border together - anigbrowl
https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/north-korea-south-korea-summit-intl/index.html
======
cmpb
This feels pretty historic, and I want to feel like things are on the right
track, but I can’t shake the feeling that the world is being deceived. It’s
probably just me being biased against a regime that I’ve always believed to
have heinous disregard for human life.

------
mkempe
It's --not yet-- on the level of the fall of the wall between East and West
Germany, but it _feels_ incredibly positive and significant.

I wonder how it is perceived in China. The Soviet Union quickly imploded after
Eastern Europeans threw off their communist shackles.

